# Kontakt gui keyboard? Where?



## Marc (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi all, sorry for the basic noob question here but haven't been able to find a solution yet. My gui keyboard is missing from my kontakt player that I see on others daws. How do I get this to show up? Works fine otherwise, using logic btw.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## clisma (Mar 6, 2017)

If you're using Kontakt 5.6 or higher, in the top row of buttons on the right, you will have 4 icons, starting with a disk. To the right of the cog wheel there's a subdivided square icon, when clicked on, second item from the bottom of the list will be the keyboard.

I believe versions prior to 5.6 have the keyboard in the top row, among the previously mentioned icons.


----------



## geronimo (Mar 6, 2017)

For the Keyboards with KONTAKT ----> *F3*


----------

